# is HT-s9100 good enough for $1500?



## Max (Oct 16, 2009)

Glad to know u guys here. Im new here and im interested in onkyo ht-s9100. On amazon it is $850 while after the shipment to my country it will cost more than $1500. Do u still think it is good enough for the price? By the way, in my country, the Bose AM15 is about $1900 and the JBL Cs6100 is $850 with no receiver. Is s9100 still competitive to AM15 or CS6100?

My room size is 11 feet by 17 feet and the budget is $2200. Plz give me some advice.

Im looking forward to ur kind reply.:wave:

Best regards


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If planning to stay on the Home Theater in a Box(HTIB) path, I would definitely pick the Onkyo over your other choices. The Onkyo is THX Certified, which is an absolute rarity in HTIB's.

Amongst many hardcore audio/video fans, Bose does not equate with good value or good sound. To many, it seems they spend more on advertising and litigation than they do on engineering and manufacturing.

Those are some high shipping costs, where are you located?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I also agree, the Onkyo is your best bang for buck. Bose is not worth the box they come in.


----------



## Max (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you very much guys for your kind advice. i will stick to htib in the future. Your advice is valuable to me. im in China now. the shipping charge,handling fee and tax are about $650. Still i have a question. has anyone of you bought a THIB through amazon.com? is it safe? Do you have any other recommendations for me? it's great to chat with you guys on the other side of the world during the midnight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Max said:


> has anyone of you bought a THIB through amazon.com? is it safe? Do you have any other recommendations for me?


Amazon is a safe site they give you your money back if your product does not arrive or is damaged. I have never had an issue.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree, Amazon is about as established and safe as it gets for online transactions. What I do not know is how International shipments are handled in regards to returns, etc.

To be sure, you can feel safe using Amazon. It is just a longer journey than usual reaching its destination point.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Max (Oct 16, 2009)

that would be a problem.


----------

